
Self-taught foreign language learners: How'd you do it? - NIL8
I&#x27;m teaching myself using a combination of online tools. If you have been successful with this, what do you recommend?
======
madrafi
Subtitled movies and books and a dictionary

~~~
NIL8
I'm doing something similar. How long did it take to feel competent?

~~~
madrafi
Sorry for late answer I actually learned English this way and I think that
there's no such thing as being competent but more like being comfortable, it
took me couple years to be able to pick up books like The Great Gatsby, Great
Expectations and read them without needing a dictionary you may take less time
it really depends on how much energy and dedication you put into it.

